

Matt Tanase (a founder of Slicehost) on Rackspace’s decision to kill Slicehost - g0atbutt
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/05/05/matt-tanase-a-founder-of-slicehost-on-rackspaces-decision-to-kill-slicehost/

======
howradical
I'm Matt if anyone has any questions or comments let me know
matt@devstructure.com

~~~
ceejayoz
Thanks for building the product that taught me how to set up and admin a Linux
box. I wouldn't know a tenth of what I know now without the Slicehost
tutorials and the ability to have my own little sandbox on the web.

~~~
vinhboy
I have to chime in here to praise the slicehost tutorials. They are absolutely
the best resource.

------
julianz
Thanks for Slicehost, I ran a server there for quite a while before it was
bought and it was great. Devstructure looks like good cleverness as well!

